# Finally after so long my DP has gone away.



## cheese1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Well the reason i haven't been on lately is that i forgot about my DP lol. And i actually realized the other day like oh ya i use to have DP but it went away i'm guessing cause i just was to busy for it i don't know haha i'm pretty excited that i got over it even though i swear i was going to be trapped in it forever ill still have a slight DP symptom every once in awhile but i think it will fade over time not really worried about it but ill probably never come back to this website well besides to answer any comments then i will be gone but i really appreciate all the hope and everything this website has helped me with, thanks.


----------



## Fernoso716 (Oct 13, 2012)

Enjoy life


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow this is great news. I remember reading some of your old posts from even just last month where you sounded pretty desperate. This is even further proof to anyone feeling hopeless right now that we can and WILL recover. You had it for about 6-8 months right?


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

awesome!  Did it just disappear or was it more gradually?


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

Grublet said:


> awesome!  Did it just disappear or was it more gradually?


IM also curious , did it go away in an instant ? or more like slowly ,with symptoms gradually fading ? more info please .


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

As someone who had pretty much the same experience I can tell you it literally is a case of once you become less self-aware and just get on with the busy-ness of life, it's literally like having that frustratingly catchy song in your head for x amount of time that you just literally forget about. Obviously symptoms will be there once in a while, such is the way with DP... But the sooner people give less power to it and realise it isn't going to kill them, isnt going to drive them insane etc. The sooner it will evaporate from their everyday existence. I know its easier said than done when you're in the depths of it, but as someone who's been to hell and back again, I promise all of you it is very much achieveable  Keep strong and go get busy!!!


----------



## cheese1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Well edventually i just got to the point where i was like u know what i dont give a shit anymore what happens happens and then i went on vacation for christmas and had alot of fun and kind of forgot about it then when i got back like a week later i was like oh ya DP i wonder how thats doing lol and when i had realised that i forgot about something that was so stressful to me i just felt like i won a million dollars like i literally to living normal every day life for granite when i didnt have DP and i just now value on how great it is to live evry day without freaking out ive just been so happy and i think it would of gone away sooner if winter didnt come because i bmx bike like 24/7 during the summer even did it while i had Dp and that hobby took it away for the moment and was definatly helping u guys just need to careless about DP think other things like just Dont think of DP as something that matters just leave it behind distract ur self u will forget, I will respond to any further question i might even stay on this website just to give motivation and help.


----------



## Narrowawake (Sep 1, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## cheese1 (Nov 11, 2012)

So if anyone has more questions or needs help message me or comment.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

how long did you have it


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Cheese, did you have DR-visual symptoms?


----------



## cheese1 (Nov 11, 2012)

yes, mainly weird dream feeling stuff that really scared me sorry i have not been to answer Q, I broke my hand really bad and i had it roughfully for about 6 months maybe longer.


----------



## cheese1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I will still manage to answer Q's though.


----------



## Jeremiah Freeman (Feb 12, 2013)

Ya everyone says the same thing. They just forget abouf it and it goes away.


----------

